# lol, Advil



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I took Advil and it made me feel really, really weird. Almost like being stoned on some intense weed. It was my first time taking it with a bad case of DP/DR. Has anyone felt this way on Advil? :? I was totally out of it for a couple hours. Still kind of woozy. It made me really calm and foggy.


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

Advil in a higher dose like 800-1000mg always makes me tired, but it doesn't effect my DR.


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

this kind of happend to me on aspirin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

i take advil daily, with all the meds i'm on and my alch intake i swear my stomach must be a mess.


----------

